# Tell me everything about LSD.



## Vermilion (Apr 12, 2007)

Basically what I want to know are prices based on location. What is it like? Got any trippy stories? What have you seen? 

My friend doesn't have a computer and has asked me to post on a forum or something to find out. So why not this fine forum? I havent tried lsd before. I havent tried anything besides weed. So its good to stock up on some knowledge before I (try to) find a person who can sell me some.


----------



## OhioGrown (Apr 12, 2007)

well,
if you are just buying some hits for a few trips, it is normally $5- $10 dollars a hit.
the best place to find good clean Acid, would be at a music festival.( a place where hippies go).
its hard to describe an lsd trip. i would only eat acid if you have a strong mind. if you have any depression problems or anything that would effect your perspective i would not eat acid; untill you are very clear headed.
i think you need to be a rather mature person to be able to handle acid. acid is no joke... if you eat real LSD or even LSA chances are that you will trip hard. 
a hit of acid can always very in strength. awhile back i ate 3 hits that didnt make me trip much at all. another time i ate 3 hits that made me trip sooo hard. and another time i ate only 1 hit, and i tripped harder than i did on the last 3.
acid comes in a few forms. most often you will find acid on small squares of paper, called blotter paper. sometimes it is plain white paper, and sometimes it is on colorful designed paper.
the other common form of acid comes in Gel Tabs. gel tabs are the same size as the paper squares, but it is made out of a gelly/hard material. the gel tab is prickt with a needle, and lsd is injected. (its more of a drop though).

it is kinda hard to explain an acid trip. not that you cant remember, its just hard to put into words what you see.
alot of times, the visuals are made up of geometric patterns and shapes. 
you really only see patterns and stuff when you close your eyes. when your eyes are open you could see like a tree dancing or .......i give up, i cant explain what i have seen. 
soooooo good luck with the acid, hope my info helps/ peace


----------



## cali-high (Apr 12, 2007)

yeah ive never tried it and i dont think i will.


its all good as long as you dont do it often it will fry your brain if you do it alot


----------



## midgradeindasouth (Apr 12, 2007)

I agree with Ohiogrown.
I have tripped a many of times.
I personally do not like it anymore. I guess I just do not want to get that f'd up and more. Age will slow you down.
I agree the weak minded person should not try Lysergic acid diethylmide.
Lsd is not something to mess around with either. It should deffinately be respected.
I have sold it when I was younger. You can trip off of just touching or holding the hits if you have alot.
That is some scary shit. Not intentionally tripping. Talk about being paranoid.
Supposedly the U.S. government considers you legally insane after you have tripped (really tripped) more than seven times.
I could not tell you how many times I have tripped. If I had to quess I would say upwards of 50 individual times.
I do say though if you have tripped lsd and you liked it. you should go for the shooms. Really good shrooms are much more intense than lsd.


----------



## OhioGrown (Apr 13, 2007)

yea shrooms can be more intense, but shrooms are waaay more mental.
and acid is more of an overall excperience.

i dont like shrooms any more. i think if someone wants to trip, they should start with some mushrooms for the first time; and see how they handle that. if you can handel mushrooms, then you should try acid. Cid is where its at........although i recently decided that im not eating acid again.
im more of an XTC Man

speaking of how many times we have tripped: i tripped 50-60 times in the last 3 years. 
a person i know has eaten cid around 240 times. hes only 20 yrs old.

we eat alot of drugs because, were addicted to going to music festivals at this place Nelson Ledges Quarry Park . its called nelson ledges quarry park. during the summer they host a ton of music festivals. there biggest festival is called Grateful Fest.....an all Grateful Dead festival. check out the link if you like live music and camping.


----------



## muu232 (Apr 13, 2007)

I ate 3 geltabs yesterday. It was around my 40th lsd trip and it was beautiful as usual. I was hallucinating all kinds of things, visual and auditory, and everything had tracers. Colors were very bright and darkness was very dark; I had noticed a very strong contrast in my vision during this trip. I played with my brain for about 90 minutes jamming on the guitar with a modified delay effect; blew my own mind a couple of times. I realized somethings about my relationship with my roommates, and I got over some memories about me and some friends that had been bothering me recently. I left this trip with a smile.


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 13, 2007)

so i knew "this freind"......

berkley 1986, peoples' park, dude with backpark. hooked up thru a friend. 100 hits blotter paper $35. CLEAN!! minimal speed. varies in mics. i don't remember the #'s. they were very HIGH. 4 way window. the real shit. warped checker board. stars. moons. white. clear gel. oh, the colors. "he" was a driver, loved going nowhere for fun. 2 hits, freeway, stereo on LOUD, night time, lights, blurs, sparkles, blends, smiley, colors,....... time of "his" life. mind expanding. will change your whole perspective on life. people who know know. can't explain it. "are you experienced?" paranoid much? don't do it. happy and like life? dive in.


----------



## nongreenthumb (Apr 13, 2007)

Everyone who has ever done it though, would probably say they wouldnt do it again, Ive done it a few times and it can be enjoyable if theres a few of you doing it and having a good laugh and listening to trippy music.

There will always be one trip though that stops everyone from doing it, and its just basically 12 hours of unpleasantness waiting to finish, acid goes on too long and can be really painfull to your mind if you have things that are playing on it, as soon as you take it be prepared to leave all reality behind and hope that you get it back at some point in the not too distant future


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 13, 2007)

oh yeah, sorry i forgot that part. there was this one time when "my friend" watched "romeo and juliet" on lsd. it was an older version. 1960's maybe. some weird sword fights to the death while the 2 fighters poked fun at each other. one minute it's kinda funny, the next the dudes dead. freaked "my friend" out. you might want to make sure you have a "baby sitter" somehere nearby. someone who can try to bring you back to some sort of reality. it's a looooooooooong ride down when you fall off the wave. i think it has a lot to do with the people you are with. you can't "mess" with someone who's on lsd. it's just not cool to do. give them a pinwheel instead.


----------



## nongreenthumb (Apr 13, 2007)

pin wheels rock

Freaky Optical Illusion :: Amazing Pinwheel at eyetricks.com


----------



## entropic (Apr 13, 2007)

To elaborate more on what nongreenthumb said a bad trip on acid or mushrooms or any hallucinogen can really discourage you from doing them again. I've seen people end up convinced they need to go to the hospital when they're really fine and then try and convice the hospital staff that they're the Son of God and try and convince the hospital staff of the same thing. I know a guy who got in a huge fight with his wife, didn't tell my friends and I and came and tripped with us, three hours into the trip he was just sitting there, speaking only in metaphors and trying to get us to drive him to a bridge so we could watch him jump off.

I personally took a ten strip and went to schlitterbahn (a waterpark in texas) and I was pretty much crazy. The hallucinations were so strong and on so many layers that I couldn't distinguish reality from the visuals, when I closed my eyes I saw thousands of people at a waterpark, when I opened them I saw thousands of people at a waterpark only with a lot of differences between the two like rides being in different places, seeing people that I knew couldn't be there. So I tired to figure out which was the real reality for a few hours, trying to hide clues in the scenery in my mind so that I could find out what's real. Then I started to get scared that I might not actually be able to pick reality out of the basket and might be stuck in some scenario my mind created so my mind got more turgid and unclear and the sheer number of people at the waterpark was terrifying to me, and the parents walking by with their kids crying stuck out in my head, I experienced ego-death and thought that I might be dead as well and that's why the kids were crying, and it scared the shit out of me, by this time I was just laid out on a lawn chair still trying to find reality and stuck in-between a bunch of plausible ones with lots of auditory hallucinations of different people, including my parents talking to me, people saying 'You took too much' and all this replaying in a loop in my head pretty much. I managed to find my cd player near my lawnchair although I don't know how it got there, I had Dark side of the Moon in the cd player and I just sat there and listened to it, I already knew every note but I'd never experienced it like this, I can hardly explain how it felt, when the crescendos would hit I'd feel GIANT waves of euphoria and get some amazing 3d closed eye visuals, and then pieces of the lyrics started sticking out to me, as though they were there for me to derive some benefit from, the lyrics in the first song, well not really lyrics, the guy talking says:

"I've been mad for fucking years, absolutely years, been over the edge for yonks, been working me buns off for bands..." 

"I've always been mad, I know I've been mad, like the 
most of us...very hard to explain why you're mad, even if you're not mad..." 

And then the next song ends with these lyrics:

For long you live and high you fly 
But only if you ride the tide 
And balanced on the biggest wave 
You race towards an early grave. 

When I heard them my whole body got that shiver, and then there's one part on the album where I swear someone whispers "If you can hear this you're dying" but then the album gets into more uplifting songs I suppose with Brain Damage and Eclipse, by the time the album was over I had a giant shit-eating grin on my face and I was back to just tripping balls without all the negative thoughts that scared the shit out of me, so I went on some rides and had a ton of fun. The whole reason I had a bad trip at all was because I was stupid and didn't follow one of mine and many other peoples' rules for LSD, I took it when I had a lot of things to worry about and so I focused on those rather than on having fun. All in all the trip lated about 30 hours from the ten hits, and it was one of the most enlightening and fun and scary experiences in my life.


----------



## midgradeindasouth (Apr 13, 2007)

damn entropic that is a little too balls to tha walls for me.
I


----------



## muu232 (Apr 13, 2007)

If anyone has ever seen Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas, those are the kinds of hallucinations you have from a 10 strip. You can't distinguish reality from everything else you see. My acid buddies and I call 10 strips "rocketships" because you get blasted sky high extremely fast.


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 13, 2007)

thanks entropic, you summed it all up. "ego death". i never could explain that feeling. you brought back a lot of memories. it was new years eve 1989, grateful dead show at the oakland coliseum, hanging in the parking lot. i hadn't done it in awhile because of a few bad experiences. this last time was nothing really bad, i just didn't enjoy any of it. but the good times, wow. i don't regret it.


----------



## Purple_Ganja (Apr 13, 2007)

OhioGrown said:


> we eat alot of drugs because, were addicted to going to music festivals at this place Nelson Ledges Quarry Park . its called nelson ledges quarry park. during the summer they host a ton of music festivals. there biggest festival is called Grateful Fest.....an all Grateful Dead festival. check out the link if you like live music and camping.


Dude I checked out that website that place looks awesome, Tommy Chong, Mickey Hart! Phil Keagy! Dude I MUST go there, thank you for telling me about that place...


----------



## OhioGrown (Apr 13, 2007)

Purple_Ganja said:


> Dude I checked out that website that place looks awesome, Tommy Chong, Mickey Hart! Phil Keagy! Dude I MUST go there, thank you for telling me about that place...


 yeaaa buddy you better believe it !!
your welcome, and you should come to the LEDGES!
nelson ledges quarry park is like a little slice of heaven in mid ohio, i would compare this place to a small woodstock. if you go to a festival here...you will not regret it. i looooooove the quarry.
people that know of this place, come from all over the usa to come here.
if you have nothing to do on the 4th of july this summer....come here to Grateful Fest.


----------



## 7xstall (Apr 13, 2007)

wow entropic, now that's wiggin' your nuts off! great description.


like everyone says, it's ALL about the environment. make sure you have NO responsibilities other than to exist for 8 hours and you'll be fine. 

some people will just sit and be catatonic the whole time while others will completely extrovert themselves; most people experience waves of the two extremes and you can pretty easily navigate to whichever you prefer by redirecting your thoughts.

Good music and an excellent stereo while on acid are the equivalent of having the most delicious munchy foods imaginable while stoned. speaking of which, you'll prob have to make yourself eat.. i always found that my energy and the positive vibes went way up after some good food.


the search for food one time led me and a friend into a wal-mart at like 1AM. no one was in there but us and we were trippin hard. we had been laughing so hard our stomachs were sore, our faces were beat red! we got a 1lb bag of gummi savers, a bag of candy corn, a bag of potato chips, a bag of that cheap gum in the wrappers. all kinds of stuff. we were STUFFING gummi savers into our mouths when my friend and i looked at each other and we both stopped chewing. he said, "dude, this shit has sand in it!" lol! we convinced ourselves that sand was in every piece. when we got back to the house we went up to the road to smoke some herb and i took that bag of candy so i could throw it away. the next afternoon there were little melted gummy saver blobs all over the street!

needless to say, it was a while before i ate another gummy saver. lol






.


----------



## OhioGrown (Apr 13, 2007)

nongreenthumb said:


> Everyone who has ever done it though, would probably say they wouldnt do it again, Ive done it a few times and it can be enjoyable if theres a few of you doing it and having a good laugh and listening to trippy music.
> 
> There will always be one trip though that stops everyone from doing it, and its just basically 12 hours of unpleasantness waiting to finish, acid goes on too long and can be really painfull to your mind if you have things that are playing on it, as soon as you take it be prepared to leave all reality behind and hope that you get it back at some point in the not too distant future


you said it best man,
i have had soo many nights, after i have tripped all day, and the music show is over, and im lying in my tent spun out of my mind; just waiting for the acid to get out of my system.
the longing effects of acid is why i quit taking acid. acid does last waaay to long. its fun for awhile, but when you are ready for bed and your still spun out of this world.....it sucks

i have this really long story about one of my acid trips that i would like to tell, but would take me an hour to type it all. sooo lets just say.... me and buddy bought 2 liquid drops of acid....thought it was fake...found the seller, called him out on the fake acid....then he said that it was real, and to hold out our hands; and he put a puddle of acid in each of our hands....and just to proove the dude wrong, me and my buddy both gulped/slurped up the lsd from our hands.
we walked around for another hour convincing ourselves that the 10-15 drops of acid we just drank were fake.
so while we were mentally set on the fact that the acid was fake....the 10-15 hits inside our system was building up for one big, i mean really big acid trip. and a big acid trip, means big peaks. and 10-15 hits means...alot of peaks.
so we finally accepted that the acid was 100&#37; real, and 100% clean. by the time we accepted that we were tripping, we had already reached out first peak! so it was like being shot out of a cannon tripping. we didnt ease into the trip at all. it was like one second were not tripping, and the next we are spun waaay out of this world.
anyways after the peak, we came down for like five minutes...which seemed like maybe an hour. then we ended up peaking again......and again.....and again...and again....and again....and again. everytime we peaked, we peaked harder than the last time we peaked.
anyways loooooooong story short we peaked allll night long, i guess we peaked for every drop of acid we had in out bodies. it was a very crazy night, it was alot of fun, and im not sure how i stayed sane during the almost 2 straight days of tripping. the acid peaks came in waves.....it felt like every time the wind blew hard....that we tripped even harder.
i never realized how out of this world you could get on acid untill this trip!!! i was honestly on another planet.


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 13, 2007)

a little goes a long way.


----------



## entropic (Apr 13, 2007)

Read the Electric Kool-Aid Acid Test by Tom Wolfe, it's about Ken Kesey (who wrote Somtimes a Great Notion) and his troupe of crazy people on acid the "Merry Pranksters" it's a great book and Tom Wolfe really captures the experience better in text than anyone else I've ever read.

I also read a book I can't remember the name of, about the 'families' the controlled acid production in the US in the late 70s and 80s, after the days of people like Owsley Stanley - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia (a main figure in TEKAT). LSD is a crystal in it's pure form, and apparently they used to store it in small glass vials, and it was mainly distributed through the concert circuits, where people the 'family' had selected sold their product, rules were at least 100micrograms per hit, and no more than $5 a hit ever. So say you wanted to join the family, you became buddy-buddy with the first person, they make sure you're cool, then you get to meet the rest of the family, you didn't get to do any business for a few months while they got to know you. The test at the end of those few months you'd take a glass vial with crystal lsd in it, take the cap off and plug it with your finger, turn the vial over and just let some crystal sit on your finger, turn it back over and put the cap on and now you've probably ingested over a sheet of acid. The family would then guide you through the trip while on lower doses, this whole test or rite of passage was called "Fingerprinting." Once you came down you could become a businessman as long as you adhered to their rules, no more than $5 a hit, and always at least 100 micrograms per hit (they took the crystal with them to the shows and then made the sheets there by dissolving the crystal in grain alcohol and coating the sheets and letting the excess run off and then letting them dry). 

Another thing that may be true or may be a myth but is stated as fact in this book is spraying LSD into the mouth of DEA agents at concerts with a squirt gun


----------



## OhioGrown (Apr 14, 2007)

uhhh i thought ken kesey was known for writing " one flew over the cucoos* nest"....?


----------



## entropic (Apr 14, 2007)

Yeah he wrote that too.


----------



## doobie_brother (Jun 15, 2007)

my uncle took lsd in college and got scitzophrenia and joined the jehovahs witnesses and then drowned while drunk if thats who u wanna be take lsd im sure itll be fun


----------



## 4theist20 (Jun 17, 2007)

Man, I would be so happy if I came up on some LSD. It's impossible to find in SoCal though.... For me anyways. And I heard that it's actually one of the safest drugs to do. Unbelievably hard to OD on.


----------



## doobie_brother (Jun 18, 2007)

u cant od on it easily but i think its about 1 in every 100,000 get sctizo


----------



## clekstro (Jun 18, 2007)

which, as you know, is the same average for the adult population at large. So it's people who would in all likelihood have been schizophrenic anyway who go that way after acid. Acid, for the record, does not make people crazy.


----------



## Vermilion (Jun 18, 2007)

its really cool to bring back 2 month old threads.


----------



## doobie_brother (Jun 19, 2007)

well there was no history of mental disease in my family and my uncle was a sucessful engineering student so i dont think he wouldv "gone crazy" without lsd


----------



## tim545 (Jun 19, 2007)

doobie_brother said:


> well there was no history of mental disease in my family and my uncle was a sucessful engineering student so i dont think he wouldv "gone crazy" without lsd


Mental illness is often not diagnosed, so a family history is possible. That's why LSD is dangerous... you don't know if you are one of those people at risk. It's possible he had an acute mental illness that was too insignificant to diagnose... acid has the potential to bring out that illness and intensify it.

Physically, acid is the safest street drug you can buy. Psychologically, it's a bit dangerous. If you're going to do it, be careful with the dose (start low and increase it slowly, don't overdo it) and make sure you have a sitter. If you're smart about it, acid isn't going to harm you. If you're careless about it... good luck.

My opinion is the best idea is to try mushrooms first. With LSD, you peak for a LOOOOONG time. The comedown is longer too. Mushrooms are pretty similar and shorter acting. I've had bad mushroom trips, and I can't imagine what it would be like to have that experience dragged out for a couple more hours.

Before you do it, read up on it: Erowid LSD (Acid) Vault


----------



## trapper (Jun 20, 2007)

I know a good majority of the guys i hung with in the 80,s who did alot of sid,over half of them of some kind of mental illness,but it could be argued that if your going to do alot of lsd in the first place your not playing with a full deck.I know 5 guys that flipped there brain on the shit two took their life the others a veg and two came back after being substance free,meaning know dope no booze.if you want to take a chemical that fucks with your mind,it will fuck with your mind.im not saying never do it but man a couple of times is good enugh if you have to do it all.Ya i had good times watching the city and its people melt.but i also think it tooks some good years from me,it really messed me up.but i went strait for ten years solid and regained me equal librium.but hey people are gonna do what they do,that just the nature of the beast.


----------



## doobie_brother (Jun 20, 2007)

check mate


----------



## Roseman (Jun 20, 2007)

No one mentioned that you can't trip again the 2nd day on real LSD. You have to space trips 5 days a part. It depletes something from your system that can not be depleted again the next day cause it is not there to deplete. We grew up being told it was Vitamin B-12. Tripping on mushrooms or peyote buttons is different in that you can do it two days in a row, but other than that, both are very similar to LSD.
If you want to experiment with halucigens, , start with mushrooms (psylisibin) or peoyte (mescaline) before you try LSD. (I mis-spelled those)


----------



## Thugnation213 (Jun 20, 2007)

LOL...yea i agree


----------



## LordMilowski (Jun 20, 2007)

In my college days, I became an avid drug user. I don't want to say marijuana is a gateway drug, but any "addiction abuse" can gateway to better highs. Most addicts just don't get the same high they used too, and it's not about enjoying the weed high, it's just about getting high.

With that said, my immaturity in my youth presented itself in a addictive way.

Today I only smoke weed. I will still likely eat mushrooms a couple times throughout my life, but now I'm in my late 20's, I just have more important things too worry about.

With that said, I have never tried heroine through a needle... that's it. I've done everything else you could imagine from grinding up nutmeg (which honestly does work, but very mildly) to extracting LSA (derivitive of LSD) from Morning Glory Seeds through reverse osmosis. I also went from a 248lb athlete to 182lb corpse in 7 months on a cocaine binge. I've dropped probably 20 - 50 hits of acid and chewed up about some ecstasy at least 15 or 20 times.

I've even unfortunately done meth. But not smoked it. 

The only drug I would recommend to the mature, responsible, 
weed smoker if you're interested in branching out, would be a little opium, preferable Black Tar. 

But ask yourself first, what is your motivation. If it's curiousity, it's your life, if it's addiction, it's your life too, but that makes all mature enjoyers of marijuana look bad because no matter what we try, you all know that ignorant people are anti-drugs, and think we're part of the problem.

If you want to go be part of the problem, like I was for a short while, keep it to yourself. Because I want weed to be legal, and it's fine with me if that means the man-made drugs like heroine, cocaine, methanphetamines, etc never are legal. 

I just don't know who we think we are making the God-made things illegal.

Maturity, responsibility, hard worth, ethical concern for others, and faith in something larger than yourself are all excellent traits in the occasional enjoyer of marijuana. Addiction is a waste of time.

It took me years of self degradation to figure this out, please, please do better than I did. You don't want to wake up in your late 20's with heart problems. Trust me 

Much love from <===This Guy===<=<=<


----------



## Gymshoes (Jun 20, 2007)

Vermilion said:


> Basically what I want to know are prices based on location. What is it like? Got any trippy stories? What have you seen?
> 
> My friend doesn't have a computer and has asked me to post on a forum or something to find out. So why not this fine forum? I havent tried lsd before. I havent tried anything besides weed. So its good to stock up on some knowledge before I (try to) find a person who can sell me some.


try Erowid LSD (Acid) Vault Everything you want to know.


----------



## 1134206 (Jun 20, 2007)

ive never done acid before, but im really curious and want to try it. ive done shrooms once, but didnt like them a whole lot because they messed with my head, but i loved the visuals. i couldnt think straight, i had no concept of time and felt like i should be doing something, but didnt know what. well anyways... im thinking about trying it soon and was wondering if you guys had any advice for me.


----------



## Roseman (Jun 20, 2007)

1134206 said:


> ive never done acid before, but im really curious and want to try it. ive done shrooms once, but didnt like them a whole lot because they messed with my head, but i loved the visuals. i couldnt think straight, i had no concept of time and felt like i should be doing something, but didnt know what. well anyways... im thinking about trying it soon and was wondering if you guys had any advice for me.


Good LSD messes with your head a lot more than mushrooms, much much more.
To have a good trip, you have to constantly tell yourself and have someone else with you that can remind you too "this is just a drug enduced escapre from reality and nothing is real now". You can not control it, you have to be like a leaf in the wind and let it just take you.
Tripping is DREAMING a wierd dream, but you are still awake! 
If you dream youa re a FROG, instead of flipping out and screaming "OMG, I am a Frog and I don't want to be a frog!" you have to say :
I'm a frog, I wonder what I will do next?" and you accept it.
Unless you dream you're a bird ! LOL


----------



## entropic (Jun 22, 2007)

Fighting the effects of LSD, especially the ego-loss effects at high doses is a sure way to have a bad trip, as it will kick your ass up and down the street all day.

What does everyone think of day-tripping?


----------



## muu232 (Jun 23, 2007)

Day tripping is fucking great. It's hard to not have a day trip on lsd b/c of how long it last. But seeing the world on acid during sunlight is fucking amazing to say the least. I love lsd and it loves me.


----------



## Reprogammed (Jun 23, 2007)

Think the basics have been established. Start low, space it out, go with the flow, and make your surroundings good.

I also have a kind of tradition. Every Spring here, at least once, I go on a Hoffman bike ride. I take a moderate dose, get on my trusty bike, and just pedal along. It's especially amazing to ride past and look at people's gardens. 
Granted I stop the bike and pull over. Acid doesn't need any more bad publicity. 
I wasn't too keen on bringing my fiancee the first time, but I quickly forgot it and had one of the most magical times of my life, which I hope to repeat this coming Spring. Seeing the sun-kissed Earth (bring water!) with someone you love or just a really good friend (make sure it's someone you can trust) is sooo soothing and mind-altering.

On the flip side, despite what anyone would tell you, LSD does have the potential to turn your brains to mush. I think it's more like people detach to far too much and soon they can't get back to this world completely. I've got so many friends who just couldn't be satisfied with beauty and went for a constant trip. 
It brings me no end to sadness to say that they all seem very fried, and it's not hard to tell they wish they could come back. 

If you ever read A Scanner Darkly by Ol' Dick, you'll see a true recounting of the effects of LSD in a paranoid and dark setting. It tends to fester into a stream of bad trips and horrid thoughts.
The book struck a chord with me because he names off all of his friends (who frequented his home and took "drugs" with him) in the end.


You just have to be cautious and understand with psychedelics there is always the potential for dangerous encounters with whatevers not only out there, but also in your own mind.


----------



## SuperDaveJr712 (Jun 23, 2007)

LSD's pretty great IMO, but you can't fuckin' trip nuts all the damn time. If you don't have a stable mind to begin with you shouldn't be trippin' at all really. It's ridiculously fun, and I think it could be used to help make a lot of people into what they should really be.


----------



## SuperDaveJr712 (Jun 23, 2007)

You have to do it with good friends.
It's real fun to play with bannanas while on it too. Funny looking yellow fruit tracers.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 23, 2007)

acid fun..............


----------



## beenthere donethat (Jun 23, 2007)

fun acid...


----------



## bigbudeddie (Jun 24, 2007)

I had my first trips this year at nimbin mardi grass. It was great. It was a 25 dollar hit (not expensive for australia, its hard to get good stuff) I only had one blotta but i had several intense visuals including smurfs jumping around my bong lol. Since then i have had several hits. I recommend it. Peace BBE


----------



## entropic (Jun 24, 2007)

the electric sheep screen-saver
The best screen saver, especially while tripping.
MilkDrop plug-in for Winamp
Awesome winamp plugin for syncing visuals to music.

Of course it is hard to beat the TV screen on the inside of your eyelids.


----------



## Jagaang (Jun 27, 2007)

A Scanner Darkly, while seeming to be about bad trips, is in fact about meth. I think it's important to know that acid trips CAN BE HORRIBLE and AMAZING in the same trip. Don't get too caught up, go with the flow...as was mentioned earlier. You can have amazing transformations of character and insights into the world... and scary ones. It is an amazing experience, however keep in mind, it is an _experience_ and everything you learned may have real value for application in your life, or maybe not. This drug can grant you a vision of heaven, of incredible transcendant experiences where the entire universe is one, and you are one with that. Be careful, and get ready to trip HARD!


----------



## SmokyMcPot (Apr 11, 2008)

does anyone know how much acid normally goes for at the Nelsons Ledges?


----------



## Lizard.King (Apr 11, 2008)

Ok You want an Acid Story?

The names used in this "story" are false

So I was at Lisa's place when I first dropped Acid and we smoked a bowl and I felt so great like there was no better feeling and I couldn't stop laughing. Lisa went to the bathroom and when she came out I was like It's only been an hour!? I still have a whole trip ahead of me!!! So I called my mom because she was on her way home from work and I got a ride down to my house so I could pick up my stash of marijuana and my vapo along with some food. As we drove down the hill the street lights were shining through the window and made me feel so great as I laughed with my mom about something silly. Eventually we were in the superstore parking lot where she went in to grab something I was listening to Zeppelin and everything was so cheery and beautiful in the dark and it seemed soooo perfect. Then Motorhead came on and the Spinners sign turned into the gates of hell as I watched so much die around me. My mom came back and dropped me off at Lisa's where I told her when I was in the car I almost dropped some more acid but she came to soon. Then we were watching spongebob square pants....FUCKING NUTS! Then Beavis and Butt Head when Beavis had his mushroom trip it consumed my who life and Dragons were flying around and my head nearly was torn off then Lisa was like NORMAN!!! And it snapped me out of it and I realized what happened. When I was freakin out I realized that you can trip by just imagining the craziest things and Acid just helps you realize that. When I did it the Walls turned into a canvas and my mind was the paint brush anything I wanted was there. Then we watched Bill and Teds which I didn't at all like because there was the devil in it and he was lurking at me so I had to leave the safety of the living room. The living room originally had one of those bright grow lights on (cfl's) then we turned on a normal light and turned off the cfl. The walls turned a yellow warmth and I felt like I was safe inside the yellow warmth. But in the kitchen where the light was white was the jungle where the truly fucked up would happen. Eventually I had to face my fears and venture out into the Kitchen which wasnt as bad as I thought. I went to the bathroom and looked into the mirror...BAD IDEA the walls in the mirror shot back and my eyes started to liquefy thats when I said OH FUCK and tore myself away before the mirror sucked my mind into it and I would have been shipped off into a new land. I ended up on the kitchen floor in the jungle if you will drawing some crazy pictures. I then realized the key to life is to imagine and watch. Next time your baked sitting in your room close your eyes and think of really crazy hallucinations and project yourself to that area. Thats what helped me realize what Acid really does. Acid gave birth to a new Lizard King I feel more positive about life and that nothing can take me down. I am in the best mood I have ever been in and all I have to do is sleep and relax for the rest of the day which is really going to be nice. I also realized that life is just in a box where were really just the trash can of some other civilization where in so many years we are going to end up in the dump (the grave yard) Just like how our trash ends up at the dump its like were throwing an entire civilization of humans away. When your life ends your world is being thrown out. 

Heres what I drew some of the little scribbles felt like I was making new paths with my mind. You basically just lose sight from your eyes and your mind takes you for an epic journey|

I feel great and my seeds have just started to open up and its almost time to plant my babies fuck life is just to good


And heres the video I saw that truly caused me to trip out

YouTube - Beavis and Butthead on a Acid Trip Hallucillogen Cactus


And that was my trip I wrote up and posted in a diff thread the day after oh and heres a picture that I drew while flyin high


----------



## cream8 (Apr 11, 2008)

cali-high said:


> yeah ive never tried it and i dont think i will.
> 
> 
> its all good as long as you dont do it often it will fry your brain if you do it alot


 learn more about lsd before making an ignorant comment like that


----------



## Lizard.King (Apr 11, 2008)

Oh and Acid in the day to my experience is a nightmare everything is WAY to shiny. It's like your taking a squeegee and taking off all the gunk from your eyes. After the shit has been scraped away you'll see the sky 100 times bluer and the ground 100 times more defined. When I was trying to walk home there was a slight breeze which was pushing against me so hard I thought I'd never make it home. However I just kept reassuring myself that it was nothing and I was just fucked up on Acid. It still made me tired and hard to move though lol. I say if your going to do Acid in the day do it when you got an hour of light till the sun goes down that way if you don't like it in the day time you don't have to wait that long, AND Acid at night is soooo fun because of the street lights and car lights. They look fucking amazing I did mushrooms the other night and saw some headlights from the window and was trapped by their beauty.


----------



## Lacy (Apr 11, 2008)

_Yes. This person knows what they are talking about._

_There are all types of acid. Some of it can be quite the trip and others a nightmare. Some are made with good quality ingredients and some are made cheaply and will give you gut rot like you wouldn't believe._

_Its been so long since I have done any but I have to agree 100% that if you are in a depressed state of mind or have a depressive disorder be very careful with this drug._

_I can remember one year going away for Christmas. It was the first year I had been away from home and I did acid and went with a bunch of friends to a cottage up north. Well it was quite the freakytrip let me tell you._

_The weekend was a nightmare to me. I didn't eat or sleep for days and was completely spooked. The people I was with were a lot older than me and were into all kinds of other drugs that i just did not want to do. I hated that trip and will always remember it_

_BUT I have also done purple microdot and that was amazing. I had such a good time. We all took a trip up north and decided to walk underneath the brdge of a trail track tressel. _

_We were nuts!!!! I suppose I still am. _

_Hey. Maybe thats what happened to me. It could be a good debate_



OhioGrown said:


> well,
> if you are just buying some hits for a few trips, it is normally $5- $10 dollars a hit.
> the best place to find good clean Acid, would be at a music festival.( a place where hippies go).
> its hard to describe an lsd trip. i would only eat acid if you have a strong mind. if you have any depression problems or anything that would effect your perspective i would not eat acid; untill you are very clear headed.
> ...


----------



## paco4you (Apr 12, 2008)

lsd can be cool, in my opinion its kinda scary and last a long time 8-12 hrs
when its cool its real cool but if you go to a bad place in your head it can be scary !
i suggest doing it with some people you 100% trust that have experience.
anybody can have a bad trip or a good trip, good carma or bad dont mater. some people will try to say if your happy it will be good and if your not your trip will reflect on that, but i dont think thats entirely true. just have fun and try to remember, ITS ALL IN YOUR HEAD !
such along long time to be gone and a short time to be there


----------



## IAMDGK (Apr 12, 2008)

and another thing. stay away from public places, i made the mistake of going to a mall one time fryin my nuts off and let me tell you i will never do that again! biggest mistake ever haha, it was wayyy too bright and all the people were freaking me out haha but i had a good trip another time when my sober friend was driving and we took a road trip to pick up his girl, like 3 hours away. everything outside of the car looked like a painting, it was pretty cool


----------



## Lacy (Apr 12, 2008)

*Gosh from reading other people's acid experiences I suppose even 'normal 'people freak out on acid. *
*Interesting.*


----------



## beezy~ (Apr 12, 2008)

people hear crap like marijuana is addicting on tv and they believe it,read up on stuff before you make assumptions then shut up and try it once, then if you didnt like it then you can say something


----------



## sgtpeppr (Apr 12, 2008)

all this reading is making want some


----------



## 1 timer (Apr 12, 2008)

can be dangerous, to both mental and physical health ( especially if old, or cut with garbage). Fisrt time should be with experienced, genuine, intelligent friends. ( Not the kind that may lead you into stupidity) But if in correct setting, without abuse, can be quite enlightening. But be prepared to see things as never before. (Again, physically, and mentally) Should be in no rush, or have things to do for a day or two after a good one, you will fell like mush when done. Rumor has it that Oj after kicks it back around the system, but I think that's been disproved since. Try to have a calming thought before doing any, you will get revved. Would not recommend for those above 25? and with a job that requires any kind awareness, just my 2 cents


----------



## southpaw (Apr 12, 2008)

Ahhhhh, go ole sidney. Where have all the chefs (a.k.a chemists) gone??? Of the things that I loved to do most while I was trippin my face off ....

* Going to a nearby park with lots of big trees at night when the moon is full. Lunar eclipses are extra special...
* Going to the beach at night, need I say more!!!! 
* Any kind of fireworks event where lots of colorful gets blown up in the sky!!!!
* Lazer lights shows are always a plus...
* One of my personal favorites was riding my bicycle during christmas time through neighborhoods that were heavily lit with festive colorful lights...
* Playing my bass guitar along with my old drummer at my old rehearsal space from midnight to sunrise. Both of us dosed and completely improvising without speaking, only conversing through our instruments .....
* And of course going to incredibly trippy concerts with sick ass light shows ....
* Doing all of the above while on some good mdma (a.k.a trolling) 
* Oh yeah, and my favorite thing of all is actually finding good clean and pure LSD-25!!! A rare thing of beauty indeed .....


----------



## southpaw (Apr 12, 2008)

Oh yeah, prices and availability.... Good question. In the 20 years that I've been experimenting with it the average price for me has always been about $5.00 a hit. Sheets or pages(100 hits) as some folks would call it, range anywhere from $85.00 to $250.00. Unfortunately, I cannot find it anywhere except for the occasional concert. The last time I found it was at the Widespread Panic shows this past NYE in Atlanta, GA. I can only hope that there is another resurgence in it's popularity so that it becomes as readily available as it was in the late '80s early '90s. 

Come on people, put the pressure on your Organic Chemistry Majors to start cooking !!!!!


----------



## Lizard.King (Apr 14, 2008)

My dealer was talking about this drug he has and the recipe has been lost since the cold war or something like that I'll get the name off him soon but I think it was something like Acid


----------



## Ripfern (Apr 14, 2008)

my friend jumped out a window from it...thought he could fly and died. Never doing it...stick to the weed and shrooms man


----------



## Lizard.King (Apr 14, 2008)

"What a dick! If he thought he could fly he should have started from the ground." - Bill Hicks


----------



## StellaBlue (Apr 14, 2008)

Do your own research, I recommend checking out Erowid.org. Your not gonna find facts here only opinions which are biased. LSD is the most researched synthetic hallucinogenic substance in the world however how it will effect you personally is partially in your own hands and partially beyond your control. But please check out that site and search the LSD vault. As for price, never ever ever pay more then $8.00 a tab, no matter where you are or how heady.


----------



## StellaBlue (Apr 14, 2008)

Also I highly recommend you get your doses from ether a trustworthy individual or go find the jamband/rave music scene. Thats where the market is. Pure and cheap.


----------



## weedyoo (Apr 14, 2008)

cali-high said:


> yeah ive never tried it and i dont think i will.
> 
> 
> its all good as long as you dont do it often it will fry your brain if you do it alot


this is not a true statement. where did you get your info on this statement?


----------



## weedyoo (Apr 14, 2008)

well i love to trip. and its all about 5meo-amt, DOC,DOB, demsters, 5-MeO-AMT - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

4-Chloro-2,5-dimethoxyamphetamine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

2,5-Dimethoxy-4-bromoamphetamine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

this is the future of trip on this pagePhenethylamine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## cream8 (Apr 16, 2008)

Ripfern said:


> my friend jumped out a window from it...thought he could fly and died. Never doing it...stick to the weed and shrooms man



your full of shit with your 4 posts..its people like you who give lsd a bad name...go fuck yourself and read a book


----------



## MiKuS (Apr 16, 2008)

i've tripped on lsd before it was intense as hell the first time i had it i had a bad trip cause i didn't know what i was doing, i was taking it to be a big man after sitting there tripping balls for like 5 hours it died down in intensity a bit and i felt like buddah, i felt truly enlightened. 

Let me say though mescaline is where it's at, i'm not talking about eating whole cactus either (even though this is also fun) just pure mescaline crystals. I could rant for ages about mescaline but i'll just say in my opinion mescaline is the holy grail of hallucinogens.

Now i'm more experienced to how tripping effects my mind and soul, the only advice i can truly give is not to abuse it or you will have an unpleasant experience take into consideration "set and setting" before you consider taking lsd. Set being how you feel mentally and setting being where you are (are you in a safe place?).


----------



## michckay (Apr 16, 2008)

I usually buy mine when I go to music festivals, and meet up with my friend who knows a guy, I pay $7/hit and I'm pretty sure the source is from Canada, and I live in the Southeast of the US so, prices based on regions I really can't help you there. It can get as cheap as $5 and go up to $10 or $12


I wouldn't say I do it all the time, but it's not a rare occasion either. Acid is like nothing I've ever done before ( or have done, since then, rather ) It can really go in any directions, and before you do it, I believe you really need to prepare yourself mentally for it, especially if it's your first time. It's not a drug you can do because you're upset and you just want to escape for a while, because ( based on my experience, you may hear different from other people. ) what you're feeling and what you're thinking can really affect your trip. But in that same aspect, it can be the most amazing thing you've ever experienced. You really make the trip your own, and no two are alike.

Most people say the trip itself lasts 8 - 12 hours, but I have not had one that lasted less than 22 hours ( my longest was 24 ), and I usually only take 2 - 3 hits. I'm not sure what it is about my body that makes it do that, but it does. The first time I took LSD, I kind of started to panic after 14 hours, because I thought it just wasn't going to stop and I was stuck like that forever. 8 - 12 is the norm, but let your friend know it's possible for it to be longer and not to panic, because that's a killer.

I've got a few good stories, but it just seemsl ike too much to type, but if you want to hear them let me know and I can oblige you then.

Hope this kind of helped.


----------



## Lizard.King (Apr 16, 2008)

Go in with the purpose of wanting to learn from Acid not just oh I want to get fuckin blitzed. When I went in to my trips with the learning need I had the best fuckin time when I went into a high with the oh lets get fucked up attitude I had a shit trip


----------



## headynugs420 (Apr 22, 2008)

youre a bitch lizardking


----------



## peacemane420 (Apr 22, 2008)

florida has shitty acid!


----------



## Lizard.King (Apr 22, 2008)

Nu uh your a bitch


----------



## smoke two joints (Apr 22, 2008)

entropic said:


> To elaborate more on what nongreenthumb said a bad trip on acid or mushrooms or any hallucinogen can really discourage you from doing them again. I've seen people end up convinced they need to go to the hospital when they're really fine and then try and convice the hospital staff that they're the Son of God and try and convince the hospital staff of the same thing. I know a guy who got in a huge fight with his wife, didn't tell my friends and I and came and tripped with us, three hours into the trip he was just sitting there, speaking only in metaphors and trying to get us to drive him to a bridge so we could watch him jump off.
> 
> I personally took a ten strip and went to schlitterbahn (a waterpark in texas) and I was pretty much crazy. The hallucinations were so strong and on so many layers that I couldn't distinguish reality from the visuals, when I closed my eyes I saw thousands of people at a waterpark, when I opened them I saw thousands of people at a waterpark only with a lot of differences between the two like rides being in different places, seeing people that I knew couldn't be there. So I tired to figure out which was the real reality for a few hours, trying to hide clues in the scenery in my mind so that I could find out what's real. Then I started to get scared that I might not actually be able to pick reality out of the basket and might be stuck in some scenario my mind created so my mind got more turgid and unclear and the sheer number of people at the waterpark was terrifying to me, and the parents walking by with their kids crying stuck out in my head, I experienced ego-death and thought that I might be dead as well and that's why the kids were crying, and it scared the shit out of me, by this time I was just laid out on a lawn chair still trying to find reality and stuck in-between a bunch of plausible ones with lots of auditory hallucinations of different people, including my parents talking to me, people saying 'You took too much' and all this replaying in a loop in my head pretty much. I managed to find my cd player near my lawnchair although I don't know how it got there, I had Dark side of the Moon in the cd player and I just sat there and listened to it, I already knew every note but I'd never experienced it like this, I can hardly explain how it felt, when the crescendos would hit I'd feel GIANT waves of euphoria and get some amazing 3d closed eye visuals, and then pieces of the lyrics started sticking out to me, as though they were there for me to derive some benefit from, the lyrics in the first song, well not really lyrics, the guy talking says:
> 
> ...


 
awesome man =] 

ps. when i read the bit about dark side of the moon, it came on my music player


----------



## ganjagreensmoker420 (Apr 22, 2008)

acid is the fucking shit, but should be taken seriously. the acid that is going around right now where i live is drops on a sweet tart not to bad took 3 a week ago and had so much fun!!!


----------



## smoke two joints (Apr 22, 2008)

entropic said:


> Read the Electric Kool-Aid Acid Test by Tom Wolfe, it's about Ken Kesey (who wrote Somtimes a Great Notion) and his troupe of crazy people on acid the "Merry Pranksters" it's a great book and Tom Wolfe really captures the experience better in text than anyone else I've ever read.
> 
> I also read a book I can't remember the name of, about the 'families' the controlled acid production in the US in the late 70s and 80s, after the days of people like Owsley Stanley - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia (a main figure in TEKAT). LSD is a crystal in it's pure form, and apparently they used to store it in small glass vials, and it was mainly distributed through the concert circuits, where people the 'family' had selected sold their product, rules were at least 100micrograms per hit, and no more than $5 a hit ever. So say you wanted to join the family, you became buddy-buddy with the first person, they make sure you're cool, then you get to meet the rest of the family, you didn't get to do any business for a few months while they got to know you. The test at the end of those few months you'd take a glass vial with crystal lsd in it, take the cap off and plug it with your finger, turn the vial over and just let some crystal sit on your finger, turn it back over and put the cap on and now you've probably ingested over a sheet of acid. The family would then guide you through the trip while on lower doses, this whole test or rite of passage was called "Fingerprinting." Once you came down you could become a businessman as long as you adhered to their rules, no more than $5 a hit, and always at least 100 micrograms per hit (they took the crystal with them to the shows and then made the sheets there by dissolving the crystal in grain alcohol and coating the sheets and letting the excess run off and then letting them dry).
> 
> Another thing that may be true or may be a myth but is stated as fact in this book is spraying LSD into the mouth of DEA agents at concerts with a squirt gun


 
could you try to find out the name of this book please because id sure like to read it =]

thanks


----------



## headynugs420 (Apr 23, 2008)

Acid is a very fun drug but you must have the right mind for it. If you get paranoid or scared easily i would suggest not taking it or taking a small dose your first time. I would suggest taking Gellies your first time and only like 2. I was at Nelson's Ledges for the 4/20 fest and the acid was in liquid form and GOOD. I hope its just as good for the Spring Hookah fest. Be careful but just remember, its only a drug and its all in your head.


----------



## OhGrown (May 21, 2008)

Hey the last acid I took was at noblesville, Indiana dead show, and I'd do it again. Be positive and stay positive if you have something that can bring you down like a girlfriend or a trusted friend bring them along. The acid nowdays is between 40-60 mico grams where as in the 60's is was 100-120 or higher. So dose wise it is small, take one only it will taste like hard water or a silver spoon. Do not go into the trip unless you are willing to relax and spend the next couple of hours expanding your thoughts, it will be great. Good luck 
Take the others advice go to a concert and take a weekend to relax and have fun with it.


----------



## Mana Fiercity (May 21, 2008)

entropic said:


> Fighting the effects of LSD, especially the ego-loss effects at high doses is a sure way to have a bad trip, as it will kick your ass up and down the street all day.
> 
> What does everyone think of day-tripping?


 I day-tripped the first time I tried acid, I ate the blotter at about 9:30AM and was coming down at 9:30PM. Fucking insane day.


----------



## devdoger (May 23, 2008)

ok i cant spell so o well. ok i took 2 blotters right. It was the most amasing thing in my life. first of i couldent shut up idky but the words kept coming out and even when i did stop talcking i could still hear my self in my head. So it takes like 45 mins to kick in and it happens varry slowly little by little. so me and my freind head into the forst right we wanted to finde this streem that we alwase go to when baked. so we do and at first i couldent even tell it was a stream it looked like the water was standin still sept it was all wavy like when u drop a rock into a lake. So we hange out there for a wile we bolth end of falling in at some point. So we head back to his house right. We where starting to come doun and so we vaped a bowl. For thouse who donte know vapin on a acid come doun brings you right back up. so we had to go give this kid a grinder and we where walckin and all the suden we start runin and i didint know why I just did. It was wierd though cuz i could only control my head the rest of my body moved on its own. So we finde the kid and im parnode where gona get ass raped by like and intire gang no resone just cuz i was tripin so im realy scared. then we finde the kid and a see people coming out frome bhinde trees and im like o shit but they disapeerd thank god. Last but not leest when we found the kid he was rading an invisble bick or atleest that how it looked evently i was able to c the actuly bick but all in all bust trip ever


----------



## karmapolice2401 (Jun 25, 2009)

I have been thinkin about doin lsd this summer, sometimes i will really want to do it and not care what happens but then other days i will get really nervous and reconsider doing it... ive done esctasy about 6 times(about 5 pills per party) shrooms 5 times(about 8 grams per experience) and salvia many many times, one time i took 3 lung hoots in a row and held em all in...what a night..but i was wondering what everyone thought about experiencing with lsd and if i should


----------



## OJSimpsonKush (Jun 26, 2009)

I think the best i could describe acid is literally "everything".
Not sure if any other cidheads know what I mean. think about the word everything next time you fry youll see the clearer picture


----------



## JuicyBuds (Jun 26, 2009)

doobie_brother said:


> my uncle took lsd in college and got scitzophrenia and joined the jehovahs witnesses and then drowned while drunk if thats who u wanna be take lsd im sure itll be fun


Funny thing is I did some reading a while back and was tested for schizophrenia. Turns out it's not actually something you catch it's a genetic thing. People might not become aware they actually have it until they try a mind altering drug like LSD, but even something as little as a cat scratch can set it off. You may feel some of the signs of being schizophrenic when you take drugs, but chances are it's just your reaction to the drug and your not really a schizophrenic. If you're worried you might have the illness you should go get tested. It's a simple blood test. 
I think if people over react to a symptom of schizophrenia and think they have the illness it could make them go crazy and if they're treated for the illness and don't actually have it, it could have the same effects.
"Every individual reacts differently to every chemical. Know your Body - Know your Mind - Know your Substance - Know your Source." Erowid.Org


----------



## Bu66les (Jun 27, 2009)

Everything about LSD.


----------



## Energi (Aug 3, 2009)

I have tripped on LSD once. 

The guy with the acid dipped some blotter in a bottle and handed it to me. I did not have to pay for it but it was GOOD shit. As we sat in the apartment of a guy he knew (along with 5-6 other people) it started. It was not a visual trip - the walls breathed and colours were intensified. More of a trip for the mind, with lots of thinking going on.

The weird thing is that I don't remember much of the trip or what I thought of, but the memories I have are very vivid though. We started tripping 1-2 hours before midnight. In the morning one of the guys offered me some Mephedrone - an RC (reserch chemical) similar to amphetamine. It didn't enhance the LSD-ness but made me feel great. 

And as the sun rose I was on LSD and mephedrone, with colors intensified, my mind at peace and loving everyone in the room. The sunset was the most beautiful thing I've ever seen. All in all it was great, but as I tried to buy some soda at the local kiosk I was so fried in the brain that I didn't understand what the guy behind the counter tried to do with me when he complained about me not having enough cash at first, LOL.

Then a week or two after, a couple o' days from the start of the semester a full-blown psychosis was triggered: everything turned 180 degrees around as I woke up and thought "I am dead" with a really warm feeling inside. I sneaked out of my house and spent the first 6 hours of my day talking to the trees, trying to travel through electrical wires (not touching them, though that I could think myself to another place through them) and lots of other things, culminating in me almost convincing myself of being able to walk on water. When I got home I had brought with me a bag of clothes and hair dye. This was the first time I've ever stolen something (except for eating candy in a store as a toddler) and I felt so bad about it that I nearly cried and threw the stuff in the garbage.

It all ended with half a year of psychiatric care, lots of medications (you get completely numb and stupid, I do not recommend it unless you really need it) and a very serious depression. The only thing that helped at last was electric shock treatment.

So today I've gained 15 kilograms of weight (skinny as fuck with a huge belly, looks really wierd lol) thanks to the medicines and have a fear of hospitals. Moral of the story: think about it before trying it, if you're mentally unstable/depressed/whatever wait until you feel better before doing it.


----------



## LT1RX7 Drifter (Aug 3, 2009)

its fun i have enev tried lsa which is not so fun trip was way to hard core, spinels were crazy bad


----------



## Tripolar (Aug 3, 2009)

Way back in 1982 my friend and I did 4 hits each of 4way window pane. The shit would melt on you finger if left to long on it. Anyway, When you moved your head the whole world would smear like a calidascope. lasted for about 2 1/2 days. 

Needless to say, that it took me to far from home. But wow !

Tri


----------



## Ichi (Aug 3, 2009)

Tripolar said:


> Way back in 1982 my friend and I did 4 hits each of 4way window pane. The shit would melt on you finger if left to long on it. Anyway, When you moved your head the whole world would smear like a calidascope. lasted for about 2 1/2 days.
> 
> Needless to say, that it took me to far from home. But wow !
> 
> Tri


I hate to tell you this but you and your friend were not on acid. It is not physically possible unless you guys kept redosing. People that have done thumbprints (between 200 & 1000 or more hits) only trip for about 18 hours. Your perception might have been changed and made you feel weird for a few days. Did it take a long time to kick in?


----------



## Tripolar (Aug 3, 2009)

Is this Ichi the killer with the ever potent Gourdbuster ?

Shhhhhhhhhhhhh. dont give me up bro. lol

Tri


----------



## Ichi (Aug 3, 2009)

Tripolar said:


> Is this Ichi the killer with the ever potent Gourdbuster ?
> 
> Shhhhhhhhhhhhh. dont give me up bro. lol
> 
> Tri


Zatoichi, the blind swordsman. Gourdbuster. lol. That works too.


----------



## Tripolar (Aug 3, 2009)

Sorry bro. I thought you were ichi the killer.

tri


----------



## Green Xan Man (Aug 3, 2009)

acid is awesome, anyone should try it, but u should have def. have to have a strong mind, whoever said that is right!


----------



## easyhelp1 (Aug 18, 2009)

lsd in like a vitamin for the senses everyones different, it can delve you into heavens unknown or make you feel happier than youve ever been before. but theres a dark side it can confuse you, or make some little thing freak you out. you can stare off into space and everything can turn into a giant anaglyph. lsd=love sex passion


----------



## easyhelp1 (Aug 18, 2009)

sorry for that sounding like a random shower of thoughts.


----------



## vantheman169 (Oct 21, 2009)

This is a great BOOK i just found it online. Written by the founder and creator of LSD Albert Hoffman himself. Its called LSD- My Problem Child. Enjoy!

http://www.psychedelic-library.org/child1.htm


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Oct 22, 2009)

lsd: My Problem Child= my prodigal son


----------



## CruxZ (Aug 23, 2010)

I have a question here  ive done microdots before, it was an amazing experience...
I bought some acid tabs, and I want to keep them for a while.. for the special day  and somebody said that , it gets weaker over time ? is that true ????


----------



## Puffer Fish (Aug 23, 2010)

LSD is sensitive to light as per the compound ... the media in which lsd is contained ... paper/blotters/candies ... will be effected by moisture. Keep it in a dark moisture free space ... but it will degrade over time not matter what you do.
How long u wanna save that stash ?
If it's not raining where u at .... pretend that it is and eat the things ...


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Aug 23, 2010)

Acid is the real in reality! If you want to take horrid doses, then it'll take you out of your mind and make everything foreign. But, if you indulge on the essence of the trip, it'll make everything fit perfect like a jigsaw puzzle. Colors, thoughts, sounds, bias all come crashing into one big melting pot and you can do nothing but merely look at it, fascinated, and propelled to be overwhelmed by it is the most beautiful notion thought possible. You can be laying in your bed, and feel as small as lint on your suit jacket or feel as big as Alice when she took the blue pill. It takes away the impossible and replaces it with the possible; it breaks barriers thats what it does!


----------



## Devilreject1 (Aug 25, 2010)

i tried lsd for the first time this past saturday, me and 4 friends visited a beach in michigan. anyways we took it and after 2 hours everything began to get real funny, and then stuff starts to move. when they say you hallucinate, it has got to be from quite a lot. due to the fact that you can tell when things that are moving arent actually real as long as your in a good mindset. just be as happy as you can be when you take it, and dont just tell yourself that your ready, cause if inside you really arent your trip might be downhill.


----------



## sgtpepper67 (Aug 25, 2010)

OhioGrown said:


> yea shrooms can be more intense, but shrooms are waaay more mental.
> and acid is more of an overall excperience.
> 
> i dont like shrooms any more. i think if someone wants to trip, they should start with some mushrooms for the first time; and see how they handle that. if you can handel mushrooms, then you should try acid. Cid is where its at........although i recently decided that im not eating acid again.
> ...


I love the ledges, only been a few times but its always amazing there. I want to go to gorry at the quarey this year in october


----------



## Puffer Fish (Aug 28, 2010)

Allow me to show you in a content of one picture !

View attachment 1125320

My contribution.


----------



## AzNsOuLjAh27 (Aug 28, 2010)

if you take one hit (about 10 dollars liquid is more prob 5 dollars more) it lasts about 5 hours, if you take 2 then it lasts for eh 8-9 hours, if you take three expect to to trip till the next day,if you 4 5 or 6 expect to see really fucked up shit like demons, and dragons, and just know that you will be completly incoherent and you will be basically insane for atleast 2 days, and feel the after effects for the next week up to a 2 weeks.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Aug 28, 2010)

AzNsOuLjAh27 said:


> if you take one hit (about 10 dollars liquid is more prob 5 dollars more) it lasts about 5 hours, if you take 2 then it lasts for eh 8-9 hours, if you take three expect to to trip till the next day,if you 4 5 or 6 expect to see really fucked up shit like demons, and dragons, and just know that you will be completly incoherent and you will be basically insane for atleast 2 days, and feel the after effects for the next week up to a 2 weeks.


I like the way you put things... one blotter its light, 2 blotters you're tripping for 9 hours, eat a tenstrip and see wilderbeasts... what book did you pull that from?


----------



## kaleidoscopeeyes (May 21, 2012)

I started to experiment with shrooms when I was around 16 then tried acid for the first time last summer at the age of 19.

Since my first experience, I have tripped over a dozen times on it and became very interested in it. So here's what I've learned...
The first time I ate it on perforated paper with a picture on it, the trip was amazing. Everything what I excepted and more. I've had many more experiences similar to my first trip. Very visual and I laughed for hours.
Next, I've ate it on a sugar cube and on candy, and had no visuals and was just really goofy and laughed. My friend told me that I was tripping but not in a way I had ever done before. I love to trip really hard and love to be out of my mind so I dont really like whatever type of acid that is.
This past time I did it, it was on regular paper. It was the best drug I have ever done. So pure and amazing! I have never had a better trip. 

I do have a few questions though,
1. Is it normal that the next day my muscles few like i just worked out for 10 hours?
2. Is it true you can't trip if you did it the day before?
3. Are there any psychological problems found with recreational use? Like once a week?


----------



## MrEDuck (May 21, 2012)

All I know is something like a bird within her sang
All I know she sang a little while and then flew on

Tell me all that you know
I'll show you snow and rain
la la la la

Depends on how active you are. You're likely moving more than you realize.
Tolerance requires a double dose for full effect the next day with LSD, this doesn't hold true for long or for large (multi mg) doses.
Excessive use will change you. Wether or not it's a problem is for you to decide.
You might want to start your own thread. Necromancy is frowned upon in most civilizations.


----------



## bushwickbill (May 21, 2012)

the force strong with you must be first. Then.......


----------



## borntoshine (May 27, 2012)

Whoa, I used to love acid until my bad experience with it. I'll tell you about some experiences... you don't have to read but I like remembering some of them!


o1. I was at a party, and a well known dealer who was supplying the party with goodies approached me. He offerred me a sheet of acid for $25, which is good. I accepted, and since it was my first time, I only took one tab. I was was just relaxing, having a good time and it started to hit me. I kind of got scared because I didn't know what was happening. One of my good friends that was supposed to look after me incase anything happened got into a fight with her boyfriend, and left me for the first 20 minutes. People kept giving me ecstasy pills for some reason! I was with strangers, who took care of me ahaha but we left, and I remember walking passed a church and the board with the letters on it were all upside down. I finally met my good friends at the bus stop, and they all thought I was crying but I wasn't or at least I wasn't aware that I was? I was sweating a lot. Like as though I ran 2000 miles. We were on the bus, and it seemed longer than it really was. When I thought I was whispering, I was actually talking loud, and when I was really talking loud, I was actually whispering, I didn't know the difference that the time. My friend was drinking a jones pop, and she showed it to me. It looked like it was made out of rubber and tried to put my finger threw it. I heard some voices, and I swear to god that I thought she was talking to me. When I got home, I looked in the mirror, and my arms were grey. I saw all my veins, they were black. That kind of scared me as well. Again, I heard some voices. I thought someone was yelling my name. I layed in my bed and I had marijuana leafs on my walls, and they looked like they were spinning, and changing colours. It looked amazing. I eventually fell asleep and woke the next day feeling great, plus I checked my pockets and had 15 pills lol


o2. I was by the beach, and one of my friends gave me two tabs of acid. I don't seem to remember the whole night, but they seemed to kick in as we were driving home. I knew the people who I was with but it was really weird!! Every like 5 minutes, I would forget where I was. I thought that there was a bug on my leg and kept sctraching it. My friends told me there wasn't but I kept seeing one!!! I scratched til I bled. We all went to visit one of my cousins to watch movies. It was terrible, we watched 'People under the stairs', and I was freaked out. They had to turn it off during the middle of it. After I settled down, they wanted to watch a rob zombie movie. I didn't mind, and it wasn't scary but house of 1000 corpses is crazy when you're tripping. I don't remember the rest.


o3. I was walking threw the field with my older siblings. Everytime I would turn around, the street lights would go off and on. I also could have sworn someone was chasing me. Lol my brother said it was my shadow!!! It was just becoming spring, so there were patches of snow everywhere, and puddles. I thought I was really short, and small and in a video game. I had to jump on the patches of snow, because the puddles would kill you. It was kind of fun jumping lol. At the end of the field, I actually stepped in a puddle and felt as though up to my knees were wet. I got back to the place we were at and my socks, and pants were completely dry. I stayed up until it wore off playing guitar hero, or at least trying to.


o4. This was my last trip because it was terrifying. I promised myself that I wouldn't drop acid again! I was at a movie theatre with some friends and we were seeing a scary movie. I did the acid 20 minutes before the movie, and so it hit me in the middle of it. I got terrified, I cried, and begged my friends to take me home. They decided to stay with me, there was only sober friend who watched me the whole night. As I ran into the house, I tripped, and I somehow broke my finger, plus it was bleeding. I convinced myself that I was bleeding to death, when I wasn't. It didn't hurt, you could tell it was broken because it was weirdly bent. To this day, I don't know why but my niece left her baby alive doll at the house and I somehow thought it was chucky. I convinced myself it was alive and was trying to kill me. I ran into the closet, and stayed in there for like 10 minutes, which to me felt like the whole night. Ughh more stuff happened but it was scary


----------

